# Opinions on set up for YJ



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi, Havent visited here for awhile. I got rid of my F350 w/Boss a couple years ago so Ive been out of the plow business. Thinking of getting back into it.
Ive got a 95 YJ that is lifted 4" and locked in the rear. Im considering buying a Western Plow for it and doing residencial and small commercial. Ive been off roading this Jeep for 6 or 7 years and its been great but we dont get off road much any more. I hate to part with the YJ because, as much abuse as Ive thrown at it, it is too reliable to get rid of, and I just plain like it. So to justify keeping it, Im giving it a job. 
Heres how its set up now. 95 YJ, 2.5ltr, 5 spd, 4" lift, 32" Super Swampers, Rear D44 w/Detroit locker, 4.88 gears. It has other goodies but those are the relevant ones. 
Ive still got all stock parts for it, except axles. 
Heres what Im thinking. I want to keep the D44 rear because its alot better than the D35 that comes in them. I think the 4.88s will be great for plowing but the Detroit has me a little bothered. Anyone here plow with a locker? I know the combination of rear locker and Swampers are a real handful on anything slick. Im ditching the Swampers (they are on their last leg anyway) for either a set of 30" or 31" ATs or snow tires. Smaller tires and 4.88s should be a real good combination, even with the 4 cyl.
Im probably going to remove the lift springs and sell them off. Ive already got a add a leaf kit to put under it with the stock springs. I figure that will stiffen up the front leafs enough to carry the plow fairly well and should only give me about 2" of lift over stock. Hopefully I wont have to modify the mount with that small bit of lift. Ive already got a Posi loc kit so I can have 2WD low. That should help relieve some of the stress on the front D30 in tight spots. Any thoughts on this set up? I think I'll start another thread to get specific info on plowing with the locker. Thats really the big question for me.


----------

